# Vail vs. Keystone this weekend?



## AVL_Boarder (Mar 15, 2019)

Hey folks, 

Going to be staying near Keystone this week and boarding there Thursday evening and probably Friday during the forecast snowstorm. Was considering driving over to Vail for Saturday as they are showing more 'runs' open. I haven't boarded either Vail or Keystone in years but, looking at lift maps, it looks like Keystone might have more acreage open. Anyone know? Also will Vail be more likely to clog up with limited lifts? I suspect it will be a busy weekend with 2 storms forecast this week/


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't like riding Vail unless it's a pow day and the trees are open. Even then, that resort is set up more for skiing. There's endless cat tracks getting from here to there. There's good riding to be had there for sure, but getting to it can be a journey. 

Keystone does a good job blasting snow in the early season. Its orientation isn't great in terms of freeze/thaw cycles, but if there's some fresh snow on the ground, it's hard to have a bad time there. It's easier to get to the goods.


----------



## AVL_Boarder (Mar 15, 2019)

WigMar said:


> I don't like riding Vail unless it's a pow day and the trees are open. Even then, that resort is set up more for skiing. There's endless cat tracks getting from here to there. There's good riding to be had there for sure, but getting to it can be a journey.
> 
> Keystone does a good job blasting snow in the early season. Its orientation isn't great in terms of freeze/thaw cycles, but if there's some fresh snow on the ground, it's hard to have a bad time there. It's easier to get to the goods.


Thanks WigMar - I remember enjoying Vail back when I was a skier in the 90s but was concerned it was more a of a skiers mountain than boarding.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I don't like Keystone. Vail does have a ton of bottlenecks and cat tracks if you want to go to the back bowls and there's that stupid tow rope too....

I've found the best way to ride Vail is stay on the frontside. Everybody will rush to the back bowls in the morning and the frontside clears up by ~11am. At least that worked for me ~10 years ago. I've given up on the Epic Pass since then. I like Breckenridge better than Keystone, especially if Peak 9 is open. 

If you're not tied to Epic, then Copper and Arapaho Basin close to Keystone and I prefer those over Keystone.


----------



## AVL_Boarder (Mar 15, 2019)

Jimi7 said:


> I don't like Keystone. Vail does have a ton of bottlenecks and cat tracks if you want to go to the back bowls and there's that stupid tow rope too....
> 
> I've found the best way to ride Vail is stay on the frontside. Everybody will rush to the back bowls in the morning and the frontside clears up by ~11am. At least that worked for me ~10 years ago. I've given up on the Epic Pass since then. I like Breckenridge better than Keystone, especially if Peak 9 is open.
> 
> If you're not tied to Epic, then Copper and Arapaho Basin close to Keystone and I prefer those over Keystone.


I hear you Jimi. I decided to go back to the Epic pass this year (for first time since 2000!) as a change of pace. Breck was my 'home resort' when I lived in Colorado and I've planned a long stay in Breck later in the season. I decided, for this quick trip, to focus on Keystone because they opened first this year and have some of the most terrain open early. For Vail, only a part of the front face is open so there's no back bowls yet this year.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

AVL_Boarder said:


> I hear you Jimi. I decided to go back to the Epic pass this year (for first time since 2000!) as a change of pace. Breck was my 'home resort' when I lived in Colorado and I've planned a long stay in Breck later in the season. I decided, for this quick trip, to focus on Keystone because they opened first this year and have some of the most terrain open early. For Vail, only a part of the front face is open so there's no back bowls yet this year.


Duh, I forgot my "system" for riding Vail doesn't work until it's all opened up. It does make spring break at Vail tolerable though. Have fun at Keystone.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

hmm, about 4" predicted and it has been insanely warm up to now. Could be dust on crust. Let us know how it goes....


----------

